

HUSH from prototype to product - acremades
http://www.rockthepost.com/posts/view/1436/HUSH-from-prototype-to-product

======
AlexMuir
I don't really understand what's happening here. She's got orders, she seems
to already have a design business and commissions, and there's talent aplenty.
Let's go - get the fucking thing made and stack it into Harvey Nicols, Harrods
and Fortnums.

Now if she was working her way out of a Scottish fishing village with nothing
but a felt needle and a fistful of designs then yeah, let's dig deep. But
she's in London, with a decent CV and access to all the support that's
available there. I don't think people should be donating to fund a high-end
product with customers already teed up and waiting.

I'd write a cheque to her for £5k today as an investment. Or she can go to the
bank and get a loan. I'm not at all comfortable with this model of 'donations'
to fund a business.

I know Kickstarter have said they aren't selling products any longer, but I
felt much better about buying a Pebble way in advance of it shipping, and
taking the risk that it may never arrive (a miniscule risk with pebble, I
know).

Are these crowdfunding platforms simply turning into marketing vehicles? And
does that risk pushing out the very projects that need crowdfunding?

------
zdgman
The funny thing about the crowd funding is that no ne has actually purchased a
chair (too high of a price tag for the typical crowd funding contributor). If
not doing an actual production run of chairs what would the 5K be used for?

------
chromaticorb
Bit Freudian, no?

Personally, if I used one, I would either just feel sleepy or very
uncomfortable and aware of what I was doing

------
cret91
Would be awesome to have this in my office and hide from my boss whenever he
is coming to give me some assignments...

------
sukuriant
Neat concept; though I would like to know what the price of these chairs is
going to be. I see that for a donation of $2200, you get one of the chairs,
and that's the lowest price tier you can get one in. Is $2k going to be the
starting cost?

